# Sore Nipples?



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Mrs K's nipples look so sore and dry! I just noticed a bit of dried milk on them so I've wiped that off. Is there anything I can put on them to help with the soreness?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Vaseline?!
Just a suggestion


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Vaseline?!
> Just a suggestion


Considered that but not 100% sure if it's safe for her


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Considered that but not 100% sure if it's safe for her


Ah I didn't even think of that 
Silly Sam


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Mrs K's nipples look so sore and dry! I just noticed a bit of dried milk on them so I've wiped that off. Is there anything I can put on them to help with the soreness?


Any breeders can tell me if I'm talking complete rubbish here, but just a thought- could the 'milk' have been collostrum (sp.)?

And if so, could it indicate that her labour is imminent?

As for soreness, I think Sudocrem should be safe. I know it's safe (and recommended by the vet) for my bunnies who have sore hocks, so should imagine it's ok for cats, too


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

both Vaseline and sudocrem would be fine, she will probably lick off though so make sure you can massage some in well and occupy her for half hour or so to let it do it' magic..


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

oh and yes could be colostrum what date is she due?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Any breeders can tell me if I'm talking complete rubbish here, but just a thought- could the 'milk' have been collostrum (sp.)?
> 
> And if so, could it indicate that her labour is imminent?
> 
> As for soreness, I think Sudocrem should be safe. I know it's safe (and recommended by the vet) for my bunnies who have sore hocks, so should imagine it's ok for cats, too


Thanks JR! I didn't consider that, it was really bad like it dripped off and dried.
Wish I could get you a picture but I'm laptop-less at the moment 



Lucy1012 said:


> both Vaseline and sudocrem would be fine, she will probably lick off though so make sure you can massage some in well and occupy her for half hour or so to let it do it' magic..


Thank you  we've got some Vaseline so will use that


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Lucy1012 said:


> oh and yes could be colostrum what date is she due?


I have no clue, only just took her in last week and today her tummy is solid for the first time.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

hhhmmm could just be a build up dry skin cells then, bathe and moisturise and try and prevent her from licking


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Lucy1012 said:


> hhhmmm could just be a build up dry skin cells then, bathe and moisturise and try and prevent her from licking


Alrighty, will do! Thank you


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You can also use a small amount of olive oil, but it's pretty normal for my pregnant girls to have dry nipples near the end and it doesn't worry them so I just leave it. 
Cracked or mucky would need treating.


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

If you're worried I would use lip balm, perfectly safe then if she does lick it off and a pretty good intensive moisturiser. If thick and dried it sounds like colostrum to me


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I find all my cats that have had litters before have all had the dry nipples don't worry about it it doesn't bother them and when the kittens are born they lubricate them while suckling and the nipples turn pink and soft don't worry iv seen this many times its pretty normal.

Iv never used anything on them and like I said when kittens suckle it sorts it out.

I wouldn't use sudocrem near the due date as the smell could make it difficult for kittens to find the teats.

What I also do with kittens that have a hard time finding where the milk is is squeeze the teats to express a little milk,you should find the kitten get it spot on then.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

After putting a little Vaseline on them the other day, there's no more dryness  I won't put any more on now as it seems she only has a few days left! Thanks for the tips  thanks for letting me know about expressing the milk if they can't find the nipple WLBSH  Not long now hopefully! The OH just bought a kitten playpen for when they're climbing up the curtains


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> After putting a little Vaseline on them the other day, there's no more dryness  I won't put any more on now as it seems she only has a few days left! Thanks for the tips  thanks for letting me know about expressing the milk if they can't find the nipple WLBSH  Not long now hopefully! The OH just bought a kitten playpen for when they're climbing up the curtains


And sometime you cant express the milk this is cause there milk isn't quite in,kittens suckling with bring it in but if they wont find the teat and you cant express you cant make up a bit of say cimicat milk replacement and drop some onto mums teats this works great too iv found.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> And sometime you cant express the milk this is cause there milk isn't quite in,kittens suckling with bring it in but if they wont find the teat and you cant express you cant make up a bit of say cimicat milk replacement and drop some onto mums teats this works great too iv found.


Awesome advice, thank you


----------

